# Tropical storm Ian effect on seeding



## EdenMd (7 mo ago)

Ok I followed the advise of many on preparation, timing and application of seed in response to damage done to my lawn from fungus this summer. I finished my seeding on Thursday last week and started 3 x a day 10 min watering which is keeping the seed and surface soil moist. Weather has been good 80s and 70s day time high temps and 50s 60s overnights. When I put down seed Ian was only "tropical depression #9" but then it quickly got a name and American and European storm models began to predict possible storm paths. Last night I read on Accu Weather the first account of the impact to east coast states in the coming week. So the prediction is to move inland not out along the coast. The recieved knowkedge is that in terms of rain and wind an inland storm is worse. Sometime around next Saturday Oct 1, just around the time I expect my seed to be sprouting it will hit the Delmarva Peninsula. From what I can gather It looks like perhaps 2 to 4 inches maybe more. Anyone had this type of experience, will newly germinated seed surviving heavy rains? The Scotts Tall Fescue I paid 79$ for 40 lbs is now 142$ everywhere I look! I imagine there are thousands of people that are facing the same concern as this is sort of prime fall lawn renno time. I'm new to this as I moved to this area from northern NY by Canada and we never had these concerns.


----------



## Old Hickory (Aug 19, 2019)

The good news is that weather changes often so just keep an eye on what might happen. The better news is that by the time this storm hits Maryland, having traveled through Florida, Georgia, North Carolina, and Virginia it will be a welcomed slow rain for your new seedlings.

I can look back on previous notes and most gulf coast hurricanes are considered good for inland states in need of rain. I'm talking about inland drawing a line from Birmingham, Atlanta, Charlotte, and all places further north. Has there been some destruction above that line? Sure, but it's not normal. What's normal is a day of good rain.

You need to watch for Atlantic hurricanes.


----------



## EdenMd (7 mo ago)

Well I can hope it's not going to be a wash out or drowning of newly germinated seed. Perhaps the storm will make some crazy unexpected turn. These huge jumps in seed prices are part of what gets my angst up. I already maxed my budget for this project and if I could replace seed for 79 dollars a bag that wouldn't be too bad. By late tomorrow I think they will have better idea of the track the storm will take.


----------

